# Wolverine won't play!



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Got a copy of Wolverine yesterday and we sat down to watch it last night. Wouldn't work. Turns out that Wolverine is the first BD to have the newest copyright protection on it. Had to download a software update to get it to play this morning. I called NF and asked for a different disc, but I was told it would just happen again and they suggested the software download and they were correct. 

They also told me that all the new BDs would have the same copyright protection on it.

Rich


----------



## Renard (Jun 21, 2007)

I wonder if it's not the new Cinavia Level 3 audio watermark copyright protection?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Renard said:


> I wonder if it's not the new Cinavia Level 3 audio watermark copyright protection?


The CSR from NF told me it's the newest copyright protection.

Rich


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

that might explain why i couldn't get fast and furious 6 to play on my ps3 or laptop


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

boukengreen said:


> that might explain why i couldn't get fast and furious 6 to play on my ps3 or laptop


Frustrating, isn't it? You'd think they'd put some kind of notice on the BDs or the boxes or NF would tell you about the issue before sending the discs out...anything to give you some kind of warning.

Rich


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

Rich said:


> Frustrating, isn't it? You'd think they'd put some kind of notice on the BDs or the boxes or NF would tell you about the issue before sending the discs out...anything to give you some kind of warning.
> 
> Rich


yea i throught something was wrong with the disc


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

That was my first thought too. Luckily, the NF CSR knew right away what the problem was. I was still doubting her when the movie suddenly came up after the update. Bet most people just returned the disc.

Rich


----------

